# How many inches is your belly ?



## FrankBell (May 3, 2015)

Standing up right at the navel

52 for me


----------



## FrankBell (May 3, 2015)

If I suck it in I can get it down to 45 incches
And if I sit down and measure it where it 
It is at it,s most pooched out point
Below the navel by a couple of inches

It is 57 inches


----------



## FrankBell (May 3, 2015)

Six foot tall and 295 lbs


----------



## FrankBell (May 3, 2015)

My wife used to have a 56 plus inch belly and

Mine was like 47 inches.

She didn,t. Like that and now has a 
Belly measuring 35.5 inches


----------



## FrankBell (May 3, 2015)

She lost like a hundred lbs. Maybe to 

Irritate me ?

She did get her waist way smaller than mine


----------



## FrankBell (May 3, 2015)

She lost about twenty two inches on 
Her belly

Weight down to about 118 lbs from like 230 

Now she wants a tummy tuck to tighten up

Her abs...I like that loose skin.I feel cheated


----------



## FrankBell (May 3, 2015)

Her body and all but I. Married a plump 

Four foot eleven two hundred thirty pounder

With a belly for a reason

If she gets the tummy tuck might lose ten lbs

Of skin and a few tummy inches

I am left with the woman I married

I opted for a bbw because of my fetish

Now my wife wants to vanish down to low weights


----------



## FrankBell (May 3, 2015)

I want my whole wife


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 3, 2015)

Mods, can this thread be moved to the appropriate board.

The Main Dimensions Board is *o*"For Size Acceptance Issues"

Mr. Bell, can you please post your posts in the forum where they belong going forward? Thank you.


----------



## frieden07 (May 7, 2015)

Frank, no offense but you sound like a jerk. If you really love your wife her weight shouldn't matter.


----------



## growingman (May 8, 2015)

i am 5'10" and 250 but my belly is where I carry most of the weight so it is 54 in.


----------



## BigChaz (May 11, 2015)

Haha, this thread is so weird. Dude is having a monologue at himself.


----------



## obeseguy4ever (May 27, 2015)

5'9, 220lbs. 45-inch belly. 
Still small I know.


----------



## bobsmith93 (May 28, 2015)

45 inches and just over 210lbs, but still getting bigger


----------



## Tracii (May 28, 2015)

57 inches.
5'4" 315 lbs


----------



## Lear (May 28, 2015)

63" belly
5'11" at 390 pounds


----------



## ezra1129 (Jun 5, 2015)

60" at 5'8" 310 pounds.(wish I could say kg)


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 15, 2015)

6-1 330.6 lbs 

56" standing, have to see sitting down - definitely bigger, lol


----------



## wannagain (Jun 17, 2015)

45 inches at 217 pounds


----------



## BigFA (Jun 18, 2015)

61 inches at 305 lbs. 5'11'. Was 36" when I weighed 175 lbs. A 25" gain.


----------



## Buttonboy (Jun 27, 2015)

Currently a 46" waist but still growing!! The gentlemen at the big man store told me if I keep getting fatter I will be to large to shop there!!! I accept that challenge!!


----------



## Tad (Jun 29, 2015)

Buttonboy said:


> Currently a 46" waist but still growing!! The gentlemen at the big man store told me if I keep getting fatter I will be to large to shop there!!! I accept that challenge!!



Is that wearing a 46" waist trousers, or an actual measure around your gut that is 46"? (Most guys seem to have an "equator" measurement a fair bit larger than their waistband size--as in I'm 46-47" around my widest part, but wear mostly 42" trousers, with some stretchy 40", and a couple of pair of 44" that need a belt to keep them from falling off me)


----------



## Lear (Jun 29, 2015)

so i've lost 3 pounds and dropped to 387 pounds but i'm up to a 66" belly. my 3X sweatpants are getting tight


----------



## khrestel (Jul 9, 2015)

For someone at 5'6" and 251 lbs my belly measurement is ridiculous. Standing up it's 56" and sitting down 65". Sure it's smaller than at my biggest but because of loose skin it's a lot larger than someone who just got up to this weight would have, especially when all of the empty sack flows outwards sitting down.


----------



## VVET (Jul 10, 2015)

50"
5'6", 210#


----------



## Fat Molly (Jul 14, 2015)

Weird start to this thread aside, I've got a 43" belly on a 5'0 cis lady of ~180 lbs.


----------



## Fat Molly (Jul 14, 2015)

also really interested in the situation described by @lear - wonder if by losing a bit of weight, gravity starts kicking in and drags fat from where it might have been on top to a bit lower? yes no maybe so? that would make sense. also it accounts for the fact that people who've been carrying extra weight longer have a definitely different feel to those who are carrying the weight from recent gains.


----------



## xxopenmymind (Jul 16, 2015)

Just weighed and measured myself at home for the first time, and my tape measurer was too small to completely fit around my belly...but measuring right at the navel and weighing the "gap", it's about 68 inches.
24 year old female, 5'8, ~396 pounds.


----------



## Lear (Jul 19, 2015)

Well the last time i lost some weight i went from having a solid ball belly with a slight apron to having a very definite apron belly so I'd say that gravity may have played a factor. Lol if dieting would give me more belly hang I'd be all over it.

I'm looking forward to gaining again but I'm not going to complain about expanding to 68", though it is a little frustrating since sitting my belly is now 72" and none of my pants come close to covering that without feeling tight. Luckily its still shorts weather and those are fairly stretchy.


----------



## Buttonboy (Jul 19, 2015)

My usually wear my slacks past my waistline (at least to my belly button) so my stomach doesn't hang over. I feel this is very sloppy looking also I notice my dress shirts untuck because of my massive belly. Take a look at my profile pic. The button down shirt stays tucked into my snug slacks and topped of with a big belt!!!


----------



## ssbbw_lovers (Aug 20, 2015)

xxopenmymind said:


> Just weighed and measured myself at home for the first time, and my tape measurer was too small to completely fit around my belly...but measuring right at the navel and weighing the "gap", it's about 68 inches.
> 24 year old female, 5'8, ~396 pounds.


Your measurements are the dream for all FA's like me.
With our arms wrapped around massive bellies like your!


----------



## VeganVixen (Oct 8, 2015)

Muscles tightened = 29", super relaxed = 34"


----------



## dblbellybhm (Oct 9, 2015)

Around my waist at the navel, it's 45" but my belly above the navel at its largest is 54"


----------



## person12670 (Nov 16, 2015)

My belly is ~47 inches at its widest right now and used to be just under 50 inches at my fattest earlier this year


----------



## Russell Williams (Nov 21, 2015)

321 pounds &#8211; &#8211; 61 inch belly. My biggest was 63 inches at 365 pounds


----------



## Tracii (Nov 21, 2015)

Small update 62 3/4 waist


----------



## bellyman (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm just past 60 inches. I guess I need a new measuring tape since it ended at 60!
weight is 330 pounds
height 6 feet


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 27, 2022)

Guessed I missed this thread before. 

It is funny how pant sizes for guys don't match the inches. You'd think they would. 

Anyway, 62" round standing, and wear 52s.

Scale broke awhile ago, but around 380 to 420 would be my guess.


----------

